# Walking Onion Sets To Trade



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have some fresh walking onions sets. They are not very large but are happily ready to grow with some of them showing roots and green tops already. I have two lots of 2 cups by measurement. Each lot must have at least 150 or so sets, probably considerably more. I will gladly trade these for some homestead made article/articles. I'd really like some goat milk soap but am open to any ideas...make me an offer and never have to plant onions again.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Bumping this up. One lot is already in the mail to it's new home. Any creative ideas for a trade will be considered and you will never have to plant onions again!


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

I would love to trade but really have no idea what I can offer. :shrug:


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

We could work out a money deal if that is what works for you. If you are homesteading do you make or produce anything at all that might be a tradeable item. If not let me know what these are worth to you (not looking for much). The other lot cost a few cents under $3 to ship from SW VA to just outside Chicago.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

PonderosaQ, sent you a PM....hope you still have some walking onion sets left. BTW, what kind/color are they?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

These have all now been spoken for. Thanks.


----------

